# Pregnant female just showed up at my house



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have what I think is a pregnant female in my den right now. There has been a cat that has been hanging around my house for a good month, and the other day when I had my garage cracked, I was looking at Arwen under one car and heard a mew under the other car, a sweet, tiny, soft mew. Well, I finally know who has been making that sweet mew. The sweetest little female tiger kitty, who I believe is pregnant. I am no expert on momma kitties, but she certainly looks like she has a big belly to me. I am taking her to the vet in the morning. She is very sweet, I can pet her, I can pick her up but she squirms out of my arms, but she is laying next to me right now. She looks very young. I'm hoping she checks out healthy tomorrow and we find out of there are babies in there or not. She is in my den, kind of nervous, keeps sitting in the window just staring outside, but she is starting to calm down a little, although, when I leave the room, she cries. I've got all my critters secure in different rooms tonight so they don't scare her by pawing at the door of the room she is in. This is not a good picture, taken with a phone camera, but here she is, already snuggling up to my daughter. We are hoping to talk a few relatives that are currently cat-less into taking one of the babies, if they are healthy, and finding a good home for momma. We will check around the neighborhood tomorrow and see if anyone knows if she belongs to anyone around here. But I am assuming if she is pregnant, she doesn't belong to anyone. 

My husband was so sweet. He said, we can't leave her outside if she is pregnant, and wants to help get her to the vet and checked out and hopefully a home. She is sweet as can be. Arwen was about 2 feet away from her today, outside, before we lured her inside, and made no moves to go towards her or try to hurt her, but she was scared of Arwen, and terrified of my cats when she saw one in the window. She must have been chased quite a bit. 

I will let you all know how the vet visit goes tomorrow. I hope she is healthy and that we can keep her safe and sheltered while she has the babies, and then find mom and babies a good home.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

good luck at the vet

if she is pregnant then cool

i have seen kittens born more than a few times and it is just such a miracle seeing it happen.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad you guys took her in.....your husband sounds like a great man! Good luck at the vet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She found the right house! I'm glad she is in your care. Keep us posted on what the vet says. She looks in good shape. Bless you for rescuing this beauty.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, that girl sure knew the right place to go! Her kitty angel was with her for sure. ;-)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ohhh! I'm looking forward to this!! I'm so glad she found you. I'd rather have a cat that is nervous of other cats than one that is aggressive! You are doing right by her and your reward will be knowing you provided a safe loving home for all.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you all. We survived the night. She mewed a little in the night, but only once. This morning though, she is going CRAZY mewing, and will not eat the Wellness canned I gave her, or the fancy feast I tried yesterday, but she did eat the fancy feast appetizer, so I guess I'll go try another one of those. I think the neighbors across the street from me have been giving her dry, because I've seen it on the sidewalks near where she has been. She is definitely not malnourished though. Hopefully today I will find out she belongs to someone, but I just doubt it. Stephano is very curious of her under the door, and his tail has gotten puffy, but he hasn't hissed at her. When I went in the door to feed her, they sniffed each other through the door, and no hissing. She lets me hold her, she is soooo affectionate. Oh, and I had a Breeze litter box in this room already, that the cats rarely ever use, and she went right to it last night and peed and I see she has pooped in it. I thought she wouldn't know what to make of the Breeze, so I had put some feline pine in here as well, but she used the Breeze. She is now making biscuits on my leg


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Maybe she's not pregnant, but just chowing on a huge bucket of kibble? Sigh. I can't even wait for the vet to open at 8:30.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Any news if she is pregnant or not? Usually if there far along there belly is mor dropped then just a fat cat....well that's my thinking anyway.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hope all goes well at the vets!!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh wow. Let us know how everything goes! She looks very content.

Have you posted found cat ads online/phoned local shelters?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ugh. Inconclusive as to whether she is pregnant. They shaved her belly to see if there was a spay scar, there may be a tiny one, but it may not be. They could not feel any babies, but her belly hangs pretty low. The vet thought that she was as old as 3, she had a broken canine tooth, and I guess from the looks of her teeth, she thought she was older? But to me, her teeth look to healthy and clean to be 3. 

This was not my regular vet, they could not get me in until the end of the day, so I took her to another place that I'm not very fond of, they are notorious for bleeding your wallet and not giving you answers so that you have to come back 10 times, so I don't know if they are just in hopes that I will return. They did blood work, and negative for leukemia and fiv, so that was good. She was so completely docile, they just turned her on her back, gently held her paws and shaved her belly. My cats would have lost their minds and had to have been restrained, I was impressed with how sweet this girl is. 

THe vet's response was, she is 50/50 on whether she could be pregnant. She said it could be very early. Her nipples are slightly pink but not huge yet, so she couldn't tell from that. She is very affectionate, and she has only eaten two fancy feast appetizers, one last night and one this afternoon. She has refused ff classic and the one with gravy (even a fish one), Wellness and EVO, AND just now did not touch the dry Wellness that I actually had to go out and buy, since I didn't have any in my house. I figured maybe she was holding out for dry, but I think she's just stressed. She is calm at the moment though, she has spend all of her time in the window, on the back of the couch, looking outside. She also has climbed into the recliner while it was closed, so I'm now leaving it open so that she doesn't get stuck. She was 9 pounds, but she seems really tiny, small tail, feet and features, bug big eyes. My daughter is calling her "Rio" right now, LOL, I have no idea why, but she said she had the Duran Duran song that goes "her name is Rio and she dances on the sand", LOL, so that is her temporary name right now. This is also the kid who named my black kitty Stephano, after a video game character. Has anyone ever heard of a cat named Stephano? No. I didn't think so. My kid is weird, what can I say, she is a drama kid. 

My mom is going to look at her, although she is not really a cat person, so I doubt she will want to take her. I am going to try to get my sister in law, who IS a cat person, and lost her cat a year ago this month. She now has an obnoxious daschund ( no offense doxie owners) but he is OK around my daughter's cat, so I'm thinking it could work with her. But she says she doesn't want a cat, but my evil plan is to get her over here and see how sweet she is  

I've asked three neighbors so far, they all say no and don't know where she came from. I looked on craigslist, nothing. I am pondering putting a "found cat" sign in my yard with my phone number, my neighborhood is pretty quiet, and lots of people cut down my street when doing their evening stroll, so I'm thinking lots of people will see it. It can't hurt. I would love to find her momma, and to find out that she is just lost and someone is looking for her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Good job. You covered all the bases. Keep us posted. shes a lucky cat to have you caring for her and her future.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

She is sitting on my lap now, purring and sleeping. Why do the world's sweetest cats find me?


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, she's so cute! Obviously you're a cat magnet. 

She could possibly have worms (which can definitely make them bloated). I thought Monkey had them at one point, but he'd gorge himself on food until his belly was so full (he looked pregnant). But it doesn't sound like that's the case with her. I'd keep an eye on her poop (not all worms come out in their poop, but you might be able to see something).

It definitely sounds like she was someone's cat if she's that docile from the get go. I'd definitely put up some posters around the area.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OH MY GEEEEEEE were gonna have kittens on the forum!!!!! She is a beautiful cat... . Good luck


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Her fecal was negative. But I'm still watching to see if I see anything. I just posted a found cat ad on craigslist, I hope I did it right because I don't see it on there yet. Ugh. She is so sad, she just looks out the window and cries, and then she is on our laps again. She just looks like she is desperately looking for her owners. I am doing the sign in my yard tomorrow. I'm hoping she is not pregnant.

Let me just tell you....this is the perfect cat. She is not food driven, she is not in your face if your eating something. She does not climb the curtains, she is very laid back, sweet, quiet. This would be the perfect cat for a person that is not really sure they are a cat person because they don't like all those annoying things that cats do....this is that perfect cat. I can just tell. She doesn't jump up on things. She's just perfect. I will find her the perfect home. She wants to be glued to your lap. I'm getting ready to make her sad, because I have to go to bed  She will cry for 2-3 minutes when I leave the room, poor baby. I pray that someone will call me soon looking for this little gem, and that she is just lost and loved and someone's baby  And that she is not pregnant.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I know how you feel...
I've still been checking if any one is missing kitties, Snowflake and Biscuit...and there has been nothing...
These two cats just immediately fit in with our household and there's been no issues either of them has shown...
I know they were just dumped...
Hard to believe they've been here almost two months already! 
At least they won't ever have to worry about getting dumped again!
Their home is with us!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There are no bad cats in this world has been my experience!!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

She is getting depressed, and sad, and sick of being confined to one room. I cracked the door earlier so that she could see Stephano and Taffy, and she hissed at both of them, but only Taffy hissed back. Stephano is so easy going, I don't think he will be a problem. I gave everyone some calming treats, and I may crack the door again or put up some gates later and see how it goes. 

Checked my email, no one has contacted me from my craigslist and some other lost pet national data base that I put her in  I don't think anyone is looking for her, which just breaks my heart. I just can't accept that. She is well fed, loving, clean, looks to be in good health and is clearly looking for her people. How can someone not be looking for her? I would be walking the streets and checking craigslist 100 times a day if one of my cats were lost. 

We need to find her a temporary name. My youngest daughter tried calling her "Rio", which all of her friends deemed "a stupid name", LOL, so we are back to square one. She is such a sweetheart, I've just been calling her sweetie for now.


----------

